# 1982 uniform



## chrisf (31 Dec 2017)

Doing up a shadow box for a family member, need a bit of help.

I've got medals and a hat badge, going to have to turn to eBay for some of the bits.

What would be period accurate bits and pieces for reserve signaller dress uniform? Collar dogs? Should titles? Command badge?


----------



## PiperDown (31 Dec 2017)

1980's  the ascot was a fixture for the sharp dressed signaller.  LOL

http://www.rcsigs.ca/index.php/File:Ascot_ce_branch.jpg


----------



## chrisf (31 Dec 2017)

Could be worse, could be a cod piece.


----------



## dimsum (31 Dec 2017)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What would be period accurate bits and pieces for reserve signaller dress uniform? Collar dogs? Should titles? Command badge?



From the pictures I've seen, BCGs and a moustache worthy of many XXX-rated movies.


----------



## Happy Guy (1 Jan 2018)

In 1982 we wore the CF Greens and its design pattern is the almost the same as the Army DEU today except there were no epaulets: cap badge, collar dogs, name tag, ribbons, command badge and brigade patch (1, 2 / SSF, 4 or 5 CMBG).  Not sure if the design of the collars dogs in 1982 are the same as today.  Sigs wore a Communications command badge those days unless they were posted to one of the Bdes.
The beret changed. Today we have a Belgique style and I not sure what to classify the old style beret except that once you removed the liner the individual could form the most unique personalized style. 

Cheers


----------



## chrisf (1 Jan 2018)

Posting to a brigade would mean a mobile command badge?


----------



## expwor (1 Jan 2018)

Stumbled across this site and found this.  Don't know if it's what you're looking for

https://www.kellybadges.co.uk/miscellaneous/33159-canadian-forces-communications-command-breast-badge--fob--enamel.html

It's off this site
https://www.kellybadges.co.uk/144-unit-index-signals-and-communications?p=2

Tom


----------



## Happy Guy (1 Jan 2018)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Posting to a brigade would mean a mobile command badge?


I think that the Base Comms Sqns wore the Communications Command badge and the HQ & Sigs Sqns worn the FMC badge. A "Jimmy" should know the answer.
Cheers


----------

